# Monogramming grosgrain ribbon



## tlecroy (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you have to have a special attachment on the commercial machines for monogramming 1 1/2" wide ribbon?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

No. I hoop sticky backing and lay the ribbon on top.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

tlecroy said:


> Do you have to have a special attachment on the commercial machines for monogramming 1 1/2" wide ribbon?


 Hello Tonya,
You might want to look at the Fast Frames, plus if they don't make it already, they will! It's a well known company. HTH, Lollie


----------

